# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مغایرت بین عنوان دیپلم و گروه آزمایشی

## Hossein.A

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید.
امروز از سازمان سنجش برام تکست اومد این متنشه :
داوطلب گرامی با توجه به مغایرت بین عنوان دیپلم و گروه آزمایشی انتخابی شما در ازمون سراسری لازم است در صورت تایید موضوع عدد ۱ را به همین شماره پیامک کنید ، در غیر این صورت برید تو سایت ویرایش کنید !

برای دوستانی که شرایط من رو دارن هم این پیامک اومده ؟
عدد ۱ رو ریپلای کنم کفایت میکنه ؟

ممنون از شما ، صرفا برای اطمینان از انجام کار تاپیک زدم وراهنمایی خواستم

----------


## Hossein.A

UP

----------


## mmn

بله دوست عزیز ، کافیه
روال چند سال اخیر همین بوده
فقط جالبه بعد از ارسال عدد1 دوباره پیام برای من اومد انگار هدف کسب درآمد هم پشت قضیه وجود داره

----------


## Hossein.A

> بله دوست عزیز ، کافیه
> روال چند سال اخیر همین بوده
> فقط جالبه بعد از ارسال عدد1 دوباره پیام برای من اومد انگار هدف کسب درآمد هم پشت قضیه وجود داره


ممنون از شما ، تشکر و امتیاز غیرفعاله مثه اینکه.

من ارسال کردم عدد ۱ رو ، فعلا که دوباره اس ام اسی دریافت نکردم

----------


## Sami_2000

برای من همچین اتفاقی نیوفتاد اما امروز که رفتم ویرایش کنم گفت باید دیپلمت رو انتخاب کنی سیستم ثبت نام یا همون عضویت سنجش قدیمیه و بخاطر همینه اینطور میشه نگران نباش

----------

